# suggestions



## wingking (Feb 10, 2011)

being fairly new to the area....frsh water places for bream and bass. can I get some suggestions. Im from MN origially and trying to locate some good areas or some good ideas

thanks

WD


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Need to narrow it down a little. Are you in Pensacola specifically or Santa Rosa or Okaloosa Counties?

The underlined names are links to Google maps for these locations.

For the Pensacola area there is Escambia River and related nearby small lakes. Further north for perch, bream and bass is Lake Stone. Perch should be doing really well now, and another 2-6 weeks (depending on weather and water temps) the bass should be coming out of their winter slumber to start trolling for beds starting their pre-spawn. If it does start to warm up some then the weekend of March 19 should be an excellent weekend for fishing (full moon, warmer waters).

Farther east around Milton is Blackwater River. 
Then northeast of Pcola is Bear Lake.
Then in north Okaloosa county is 318 acre Hurricane Lake with excellent bass and bream fishing almost year round. Then farther east is Karick Lake which is good for bream in the warmer months.
Also in Okaloosa and Santa Rosa counties is Yellow River and Shoal River.

Farther away for bass fishing (and/or camping) trips there is Lake Victor (lots of larger bass, 5-15 lb range) and Lake Seminole.


----------



## wingking (Feb 10, 2011)

*thanks Screwball*

I should have narrowed it down...
Im in Perdido area.

you gave me some great ideas and I thank you!

WD


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

For u i would suggest perdido river its right beside you, and theres some really good fishing in there no crappie or at least not enough to target, but some good bass fishing theres a few guys on here that work that river for bass and do well in there, Every where in perdido river is a possible spot and its a user friendly river not very big and the current isent to fast..


----------

